# Boer Doelings, 1 month old



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

The traditional kids are out of Cosmo and Rich. The paint is our super special little girl out of Star and Rich. We had a long battle with Star to keep her going before we finally induced her 11 days early. She she had triplets, and Glory is now the only remaining of the 3. Both of her brothers died.  

We will be selling all 3 of these girls. 1 if not both of the traditionals is sold I think. It is going to be really hard to let Glory go as we are SO attached to her, but we are working towards an all FB herd, and her teats deem her not a show goat.  

Paint: Soli Deo Gloria, DOB:11/30, % 
Correct w/ solid head: Rich N Fabulous, DOB:1/9, PB
Correct w/ spotted head/Rich N Radiant, DOB:1/9, PB


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

This is PLBG Royal Jubilee. She's a FB doeling and was born on 1/10. She'll be joining our herd in a couple months.  I'm excited about her... she is out of Poli's full sister Political Liberty. Her sire is a buck named RRR Crown Royal. 

I hope to breed her to Teflon when she comes of age. This was the closest I could get to replacing Poli's genetics, so I think her and Teflon should cross well as Poli/Teflon sure did.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

cute girls! I love Radiant's white spot on her nose. if she were mine, i'd be kissing it all day!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They are all growing so nicely!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww, all look good and are so cute.

Glad you will be getting Poli's genetics. That kid is a cute one for sure.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Holy cow, did those babies ever grow!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Cosmo's girls weighed 28 and 29lbs on their one month B-Day. That's exactly what her two bucks were at 1 month. One of those bucks weighed in at 88lbs at just under 3 months old! So I'm expecting these girls to be big. Glory had a slow start, but she caught up to these two and weighs the same...


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I sure like the girl with the spot on her nose.....I think she's going to grow up to be beautiful.....not like her and the other two are not beautiful now


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

Cant wait to get baby Radiant home!!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Wow , are they ever gorgeous !


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

They are all adorable! Love the paint babies though  

I see that you're already getting them working on a show collar? Just curious, how old do you start working with yours? My youngest daughter can't wait to start working with her babies, I think last year we started about 6 weeks.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Jessica84 said:


> I sure like the girl with the spot on her nose.....)


That one is my favorite as well.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks.  Glory is by FAR my favorite, but not for conformations sake. She's just super duper sweet and friendly. 

I wish we were keeping one of these girls! It's hard letting them go! We will be keeping Radiant (spot on nose)for a while to show her a time or two though before she heads to Kansas.  

We start them on a collar at 2 weeks old-ish. Sometimes 1 week. We don't start trying to lead until at least 2 weeks though. I've found the less we work with them on leading, they better they are at it!!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

HamiltonAcresBoers said:


> Cant wait to get baby Radiant home!!!


Good pick


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Your does are gorgeous!!! <3


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thank you.  

Here are some more recent pictures. These were taken on Monday on their 6 week B-day.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

I have pygmy goats but this year I might bring in some boer


----------



## robin4 (Oct 12, 2013)

Crossroads Boers said:


> The traditional kids are out of Cosmo and Rich. The paint is our super special little girl out of Star and Rich. We had a long battle with Star to keep her going before we finally induced her 11 days early. She she had triplets, and Glory is now the only remaining of the 3. Both of her brothers died.
> 
> We will be selling all 3 of these girls. 1 if not both of the traditionals is sold I think. It is going to be really hard to let Glory go as we are SO attached to her, but we are working towards an all FB herd, and her teats deem her not a show goat.
> 
> ...


 When were the pictures taken? It looks like summer, the grass is so green. And, did you shear the babies? Their hair is so short. Wow babies by the way!!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

They were just taken this week! The grass is pretty much green all of time over here but doesn't grow from Nov. to March. 

We clipped the babies necks, chests, and tails but everything else is natural. Actually we used the second highest guard on their necks because we didn't want them to get cold.  The babies have the longest hair in our herd right now. Most of out goats don't really have much of a winter coat right now, which is really weird! It has been a very mild winter so far though over here.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I would love to take Glory , but she needs a bigger place then here IMO.
And she should be with someone who will give her the opportunity to reach her full potential in the show ring. What a beautiful gal she is and the biggest sweet heart too  Give that gal a hug for me


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I would have loved to show Glory, and I think she could have done pretty well in the % classes, but her teats are not show legal.  So she's going as a producer, not a show goat. 

Here's what Glory loves to do whenever she gets let out.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I still wuv her


----------



## HorsePrerace (Jul 25, 2013)

Thanks for posting they are all beauties.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks.


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Oh goodness!!! These kids are sooo awesome! Very nice! Do you ever have a not so good one? Lol Every one of yours are drip dead gorgeous!


----------



## HouseElfLamanchas (Apr 12, 2013)

oh shes adorable victoria!  have you seen the pics ofcrossroads adventrous quest whom we bought from you last year that we put up? we just got goat grower hes turning into a very handsome boy. and hes done such a good job with breeding. he impregnated 7 of our 8 does two of them going to give birth to 84% to 87 percent we are so excited especially me lol. i just love kidding season and cant wait to see quest kiddos running about  

Sent from my SGH-S959G using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Amber! I'm really happy with these girls. I wish Poli were still here so we could have gotten FB kids from Rich... we need to keep FB's as that's the direction we are heading. It's hard letting these pretty girls go! 

Hi Renae/Tasha! No, haven't seen the pictures of your buck. Where can I find them? Glad to hear he is doing well and doing his job! Thanks for the update!


----------



## HouseElfLamanchas (Apr 12, 2013)

no problem i will post them here fir you less trouble since i posted them 1 month ago lol  



Sent from my SGH-S959G using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Wow, he got big!! Thanks for the pictures.  He looks good.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

He is handsome!!!!!!


----------



## Shannie831 (Jan 7, 2014)

They are good looking

Sent from my SGH-T599N using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## HouseElfLamanchas (Apr 12, 2013)

yeah he did lol no problem  glad we could get caught up 

Sent from my SGH-S959G using Goat Forum mobile app


----------

